# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Τσημπιματα στην καρδια

## maria...

Συχνα πικνα εχω καπια στιγμιαια τσιμπηματα στην ακρδια κ ανησιχω πολυ.σημερα το εχω παλι και μουδιαζει κ το αριστερο μου χερι αλλα ρε παιδια οσες εξετεασεις στην καρδια εκανα καλες βγηκανε.γιατι τωρα αυτο?

----------


## mairh

maraki moy to idio akribvs exv k ego.ti exetaseis ekanes?

----------


## Winston_man

Εχεις κανει καρδιογραφημα και υπέρηχο καρδιας?

----------


## mairh

ston yperhxo an htan kati ua fainotan? ego exo entonoys ponoys kai moy eipe eisai mia xara kai tvra pali ponao.

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by mairh_
> ston yperhxo an htan kati ua fainotan? ego exo entonoys ponoys kai moy eipe eisai mia xara kai tvra pali ponao.



Υπερηχος ειναι οτι πιο εγγυημενο. Θα δει ο γιατρος αν εχεις ή δεν εχεις προβλημα μια και καλη. Κανε εναν και θα εισαι σιγουρη.

----------


## mairh

ekana shmera,ayto leo alla ponao akoma.. exo kanei k test koposhs mono spinthirografima poy dn ekana alla o ponos einai entonos.. emena my eipe oti einai myikoi ponoi.. maraki an ekanes exetaseis mhn panikobalesai to idio eimai k ego k mh soy pv k xeirotera.. exo k arrythmies polles..

----------


## Winston_man

ποσο χρονων εισαι αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## mairh

20 eimai..

----------


## maria...

εγω ειμαι 29 και εχω κανει κ υπεριχο και ειμαι οκ.πριν εκανα ποδηλατο φυμν κ πολυ γρηγορα οι παλμοι μ ανεβεναν απο τουσ 75 στους 180 και αυτο με τρομαξε

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by mairh_
> 20 eimai..


Ε τοτε κατα 99,99% δεν εχεις τιποτα. Φυσικα δεν περιμενω να το πιστεψεις ουτε εγω οταν νομιζα οτι ειχα προβλημα με τη καρδια μου ηρεμουσα, αλλα αυτη ειναι η αλήθεια. Μαλλον νευρικο ειναι δεν ειναι τιποτα θα το εβλεπε ο γιατρος αν ειχες προβλημα μην ανησυχεις.  :Wink:

----------


## maria...

εκτος τα τσημπιματα

----------


## mairh

ti ektos ta tsimphmata?

----------


## mairh

ax maraki ego synexeia k poy perpatao oi palmoi anebainoyn 90 me 100

----------


## maria...

> _Originally posted by mairh_
> ti ektos ta tsimphmata?




εχω κανει κ υπεριχο και ειμαι οκ.πριν εκανα ποδηλατο φυμν κ πολυ γρηγορα οι παλμοι μ ανεβεναν απο τουσ 75 στους 180 και αυτο με τρομαξε

----------


## mairh

na mhn se tromazei tipota oso pio poly fobasai toso pio poly tha sta kanei.. ego shmera olh mera hmoyn stoys giatroys gi ayto..den soy kano plaka to meshmeri xemperdepsa..hmoyn poly xalia. kai akoma den hremhsa. den eisai h monh :Smile:

----------


## maria...

ναι αλλα εμενα στο τεστ κοποσεως π εκανα δεν ανταξα να το κανω ολο και δεν φανικαν αποτελεσματα ¨:P

----------


## mairh

k ti soy eipe soy eipe oti exeis problhma? oxi. opota tzampa agxonese. pare to agori soy h tis files soy k bges gia ena potaki na hremhseis.. :Wink:

----------


## maria...

daxi den anisixo idietera.perisotero aporw .ty pados

----------


## mairh

otan yparxoyn arryumies to tsigaro ephreazei?

----------


## maria...

δεν ξερω.

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by mairh_
> otan yparxoyn arryumies to tsigaro ephreazei?


Εχεις σιγουρα αρρυθμιες ή εσυ το νομιζεις αυτο? Σου ειπε ο γιατρος σου οτι εχεις? Πολλες φορες φανταζομαστε πραγματα. Αν οντως εχεις τοτε το τσιγαρο σαφως και δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## ΒΑΝΑ

Μαρία τα ίδια αντιμετωπίζω κι εγώ. Θα σε συμβούλευα, αφού αποκλείσεις την περίπτωση στηθάγχης ,να σκεφείς ότι όλο αυτό προέρχεται από το αυχενικό και ειδικά από την αυχενική ριζοπάθεια, που έχω καταλάβει πια ότι ταλαιπορει κι εμένα. Διάβασε το παρακάτω άρθρο:
&lt;&lt;Μια εκδήλωση της αυχενικής ριζοπάθειας που μπορεί να προκαλέσει διαγνωστική
σύγχυση είναι πόνος στο στήθος που μπορεί να οδηγήσει τις γυναίκες για διερεύνηση
προβλημάτων του μαστού ή τους άνδρες για διερεύνηση στεφανιαίας νόσου. Σε μια μελέτη
αναφέρονται 18 περιπτώσεις γυναικών με πόνο στον μαστό που ανακουφίστηκε με
θεραπευτικά προγράμματα που απευθυνόταν σε ριζοπάθεια Α6 και Α7. καρδιολογικός
έλεγχος για στεφανιαία νόσο έχει επίσης γίνει αρκετά συχνά σε ασθενείς με ριζοπάθεια. Η
κατάσταση αυτή έχει ονομαστεί και «αυχενική στηθάγχη», για να τονιστεί η συσχέτισή της
με ην ριζοπάθεια. Σε μια μελέτη αναφέρονται 438 τέτοιοι ασθενείς, από τους οποίους οι 88
υποβλήθηκαν σε χειρουργική επέμβαση στον αυχένα για την αντιμετώπιση των
συμπτωμάτων της στηθάγχης.&gt;&gt;

----------


## maria...

δλδ εινα επικηνδινο?εμενα ο αυχενας μου οπως εχω ξαναπει με καιει κμια φορα και κανει κατι κρακ δυνατα .

----------


## mairh

EXO NAI MOY T EIPE KAYTOS ALLA LEEI EINAI APO TO AGXOS.DHLADH MPOREI NA PATHO KATI? K KATI AKOMA.. EXETE KATI SAN KOMPO STO LAIMO?EGV EXO K ME PNIGEI...EPISHS EXO K LIGO BHXA SAN NA ME EMPODIZEI KATI STO LAIMO AYTO TI EINAI?

----------


## mairh

MHPVS EXO KARKINO STO LAIMO?

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by mairh_
> MHPVS EXO KARKINO STO LAIMO?



Ηρεμησε και γω σε κατι φασεις νομιζα εχω καρκινο. Δεν εχεις τιποτα απο το αγχος σου ειναι. Αν δεν μπορεις να πειστεις κανε εξετασεις να σου φυγει η ιδεα.

----------


## mairh

EIXES K ESY AYTO STO LAIMO

----------


## Winston_man

Κατα καιρους εχω κομπο στο λαιμο οχι εντονα ομως.

----------


## mairh

TOTE SIGOYRA KATI EINAI

----------


## Winston_man

Πιθανοτατα νευρικο ειναι ηρεμησε. Απο το αγχος σου. Αν ειχες κατι σοβαρο θα ηταν πολυ χειροτερο.

----------


## mairh

AX MAKARI DEN MPORV ALLO..

----------


## maria...

δεν εχεις τπτ μαιρη και γω ολο τετια βαζω στο νου μου.εισαι ενα υγειης οργανισμος.στο μυαλο σου ειναι ολα!

----------


## lenapiatsa

Κοπελες ηρεμηστε!Δεν εχετε τιποτε!Ψυχοσωματικα &amp; νευροπονοι,ειναι ολα!
Και αν δεν σας φευγει ο φοβος πηγαινετε σ\'εναν ψυχιατρο
να το συζητησετε .

----------


## maria...

ναι αλλα εγω χθες ξυμνησα μεσα στην νυχτα απο τις τσιμπιες π μου πεζε στο στηθως αριστερα στην καρδια και με το ζορι πιεστικα να μην με πιασει κριση πανικου.ειχε μουδιασει και το αριοστερο μου χερι.δεν ξερω ισως να ειναι απο την γυμναστικη που ξεκινησα παλι....

----------


## λίτσα

τα ίδια συμπτώματα είχα και εγώ πήγα σε καρδιολόγο και μου βρήκε πρόπτωση μητροειδούς βαλβίδας πράγμα όμως που δεν σχετίζεται με τα τσιμπίματα και τα μουδιάσματα. όταν αισθανόμου έτσι μετρούσα την πίεσή μου και ανακάλυπτα πως είχε πέσει κατακόρυφα πίεση 4 αν σας λέει κάτι έτσι απευθύνθηκα σε νευρολόγο και μου είπε πως όλα αυτά είναι ψυχοσωματικά και παίρνω αγωγή εδώ και 1 χρόνο και είμαι πάρα πολύ καλύτερα και τα αυτά τα σημάδια έχουν σταματήσει το ίδιο βέβαια μου είχε πει και ο γυναικολόγος μου γιατί ταυτόχρονα με αυτά τα συμπτώματα είχε σταματήσει και η περίοδός μου.

----------


## maria...

εγω εκανα υπεριχο καρδιας και ειμε πολυ καλα δνε εχω τπτ.

----------


## λίτσα

χαίρομαι πολύ για αυτό. οπότε χωρίς να θέλω να σε επηρεάσω είναι καθαρά κάποιο παιχνίδι του μυαλού σου που μόνο εσύ μπορείς να το καταπολεμήσεις. όταν εγώ ένιωθα έτσι αμέσως προσπαθούσα να σκεφτώ κάτι που με ευχαριστεί όπως τα παιδιά μου ή ταυτόχρονα έλεγα και μία προσευχή αυτά τα δύο με βοήθησαν μπορώ να σου πω πολύ περισσότερο από ότι τα φάρμακα βέβαια έπαιξαν και αυτά και παίζουν το ρόλο τους. σου εύχομαι να το ξεπεράσεις με την βοήθεια του Θεού και των δικών σου ανθρώπων.

----------


## maria...

σευχαρηστω πολυ  :Smile:

----------


## lenapiatsa

Βρε κοριτσια!Βρε κοριτσια!
αφου εχετε κανει καρδιολογικο ελεγχο και ολα πανε καλα,σταματηστε να ανησυχειτε για τηνκαρδουλα σας!

----------


## maria...

εγω ομως στο τεστ κοποσεως που εκανα δεν αντεξα πανω απο 10 λεπτα και επρεπε να κανω 20 λεπτα.δεν ξερω τι να πω αυτα τα τσημπιματα με κανουν να φοβαμαι πολυ.αμεσως παει το μιαλο μου στο οτι θα παθω εφραγμα λολ.και ειδικα οταν μουδιαζει και το δεξι μου χερι τοτε ποιος με πιανει ετημη για ζαναξ ειμαι.αν και εχω να παρω ζαναξ κανενα μηνα.......

----------


## lenapiatsa

Ε,παρε και κανενα xanax,αν ειναι να ηρεμησεις!
Με ψυχιατρο συζητας?Τι σου λεει?
Το τεστ κοπωσης γιατι δεν το τελειωσες?
Τι σου ειπε ο καρδιολογος?

----------


## maria...

1 Δεν περνω ζαναξ προσπαθω να το παλευω μονη μου
2 δεν θυμαμαι αν το συζητησα αλλα το σκοπευω
3 δεν το τελειωσα γιατι με πιασε κριση πανικου πανω στον διαδρομο
4 δεν θυμαμαι τι μου πε αλλα αν ηταν κατι σοβαρο θα μ το λεγε.η καρδιολογος π με εστειλε για το τεστ οταν ειδε τα αποτελεσματα μ ειπε ολα καλα.
5 αυτα λολ

----------


## mairh

maria k egv sto test kopvshs ekana 8 lepta dn anteja parapanv k moy eipe pvs ola einai kala...exei shmasia posh vra ua kaneis?

----------


## mairh

esy toylaxisto exeis mono tsimphmata egv p exv k tsimphmata kai ponoys k arryumies t na po:

----------


## λίτσα

είσαι ήρωας που άντεξες 8 λεπτά εγώ από τα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα σταμάτησα γιατί είχα τάσεις λιποθυμίας και ο γιατρός δεν έβγαλε κανένα συμπέρασμα απλά με κοιτούσε έκπληκτος έτσι κατάλαβα πως έπρεπε να απευθυνθώ σε νευρολόγο ο οποίος μου είπε πως είναι καθαρά ψυχοσωματικό. στο σπίτι διάδρομο αντέχω και κάνω σχεδόν μία ώρα πες μου εσύ τώρα τι γίνεται μήπως φταίει το ότι μας πιάνει άγχος κατά την ώρα της εξέτασης απλά επειδή πρόκειται για εξέταση;

----------


## mairh

k egv sto gymnasthrio pou πηγαινα εκανα αρκετη ωρα διαδρομο σιγουρα ειναι ολα ψυχολογικα..εγω σημερα μου κοβεται η αναπνοη..και μετα αρρυθμια αχ δν ξερω τι να πω.. αυτο σημερα πρωτη φορα οσο περνανε οι μερεσ βλεπω να χειροτερευουν τα συμπτωματα οποτε καλυτερα να απευθυνθουμε σε εναν ψυχολογο..

----------


## mairh

κ εγω στο γυμναστηριο π πηγαινα αντεχα σιγουρα ειναι ολα ψυχολογικα.. λενα εγω σημερα ενιωσα ενα μεγαλο σφιξιμο στο λαιμο κ μετα αρρυθμια ασε.. αυτο πρωτη φορα οσο περναει ο καιροσ βλεπω καινουρια συμπτωματα οποτε καλυτερα να απευθυνθουμε σε εναν ψυχολογο και να αφησουμε τουσ καρδιολογουσ...

----------


## lenapiatsa

Κοπελαρες,καθαροτατες κρισεις πανικου ειναι αυτα που εχετε
και μην ψαχνεστε απο δω κι απο κει!
Σιγουρα εισαστε και πολυ φοβιτσιαρες!Κι απορω οι καρδιολογοι που σας εκαναν το τεστ γιατι δεν σας τραβηξαν
λιγο το αυτι νατο τελειωσετε?
Κι εγω οταν εκανα το τεστ 180 παλμους ανεβασα,ειχαν κοπει τα ποδια μου,αλλα ο γιατρος μου λεει κατσε δω,θα το τελειωσουμε για να δεις ο,τι η καρδια σου ειναι μια χαρα!
Δινουμε και κουραγιο στον εαυτο μας!
Δεν τα περιμενουμε ολα στο πιατο!

----------


## lenapiatsa

Και κατι αλλο!Οταν εισαστε τσιτα στο γυμναστηριο να κανετε μονο χαλαρο διαδρομο και λιγο ποδηλατο!
Μην τσιτωνεστε περισσοτερο με βαρακια!
Αλλιως ποδαροδρομο μιση ωρα καθε μερα!
Η καλυτερη γυμναστικη!

----------


## mairh

lena καλα ολα αυτα που λεσ αλλα οταν ειναι οι πονοι κ ολα οσα νιωθουμε εντονα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να το προσπερασεισ κ να πεισ δεν εχω τιποτα..οκ ειμαι καλα..οσοι γιατροι κ να σε δουν.. εγω το αισγημα οτι εχω κατι στν καρδια αρχισα να το προσπερναω λιγο αλλα ειναι στιγμεσ που λεω αν δεν ηταν καλοσ ο γιατροσ κ δεν εκανε διαγνωση σωστη?γιατι δηλαδη να εχω συνεχεια αρρυθμιεσ?anyway, ναι εγω εχω γινει φοβιτσιαρα κ πολυ μαλιστα με ολα αυτα γιατι ακομα ειμαι μικρη κ εξαιτια αυτου ζω μονιμωσ με τν φοβο και δεν μπορω να χαρω τν ζωη μου...φοβαμαι να μεινω μονη στο σπιτι κ αν τυχει να μεινω ανοιγω λιγο τν εξωπορτα για να μπει καποιοσ κ να μ πρ΄λαβει αν παθω κατι...τωρα νομιζω οτι εχω κατι στα πνευμονια.. καθε μερα κ καινουριεσ αρρωστιεσ βγαζω..

----------


## lenapiatsa

> _Originally posted by mairh_
> lena καλα ολα αυτα που λεσ αλλα οταν ειναι οι πονοι κ ολα οσα νιωθουμε εντονα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να το προσπερασεισ κ να πεισ δεν εχω τιποτα..οκ ειμαι καλα..οσοι γιατροι κ να σε δουν.. εγω το αισγημα οτι εχω κατι στν καρδια αρχισα να το προσπερναω λιγο αλλα ειναι στιγμεσ που λεω αν δεν ηταν καλοσ ο γιατροσ κ δεν εκανε διαγνωση σωστη?γιατι δηλαδη να εχω συνεχεια αρρυθμιεσ?anyway, ναι εγω εχω γινει φοβιτσιαρα κ πολυ μαλιστα με ολα αυτα γιατι ακομα ειμαι μικρη κ εξαιτια αυτου ζω μονιμωσ με τν φοβο και δεν μπορω να χαρω τν ζωη μου...φοβαμαι να μεινω μονη στο σπιτι κ αν τυχει να μεινω ανοιγω λιγο τν εξωπορτα για να μπει καποιοσ κ να μ πρ΄λαβει αν παθω κατι...τωρα νομιζω οτι εχω κατι στα πνευμονια.. καθε μερα κ καινουριεσ αρρωστιεσ βγαζω..


Aρχησε ψυχοθεραπεια οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεις.
Ζεις μονιμα μες στο φοβο.
Ψαξε μαζι με την-τον γιατρο σου γιατι?

----------


## λίτσα

σίγουρα όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα είναι ψυχολογικά να φανταστείτε από το τότε που διάβασα τα σχόλιά σας με έχει πιάσει ένας πόνος στην καρδιά ο οποίος έρχεται απότομα. με το που θα σκεφτώ όμως λογικά και θα πω στον εαυτό μου πως είμαι λίγο επηρεασμένη( γιατί το παθαίνω αυτό επηρεάζομαι εύκολα) από αυτά που διαβάζω τσουπ! ο πόνος περνάει και επανέρχομαι στα φυσιολογικά μου.

----------


## mairh

H AΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ Κ ΕΓΩ ΟΣΟ Τ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΙ Κ ΕΝΤΟΝΟΙ ΠΟΝΟΙ

----------


## λίτσα

οπότε κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη προσπάθησε να επικεντρωθείς κάπου αλλού όταν αισθάνεσαι πως αρχίζεις να πονάς και κάτι άλλο δοκιμασμένο το \'ωχ\' κάνε το \'αχ\' λες και ανακουφίστηκες από κάτι θα δεις μεγάλη διαφορά σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα τώρα και για πάντα.

----------


## lenapiatsa

Aν ειναι να επηρεαζεστε απ\'αυτα που διαβαζετε στο forum
καλυτερα να μην το επισκεπτεστε συχνα μεχρι να στρωσετε.
Δηλαδη αν γραψω πως σημερα αισθανομαι ετσι ,ποναω εδω,
με τραβαει εκει,....,ψαχνετε μηπως σας συμβαινει και σε εσας
και υποσυνειδητα μπορει και να το παθαινετε?

----------


## mairh

ΟΧΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ FORUM.

----------


## λίτσα

καλά αυτό το πρόβλημα δυστυχώς το έχω να φανταστείς δεν παρακολουθώ ταινίες γιατί ταυτίζομαι με τον πρωταγωνιστή και νομίζω πως μπαίνω στην θέση του. έχω δει τον εξορκιστή πάνω από 3 φορές και σκέψου τι συμβαίνει στο μυαλό μου μιλάμε για τρέλα οι πόνοι που νιώθω στην καρδιά είναι παιχνιδάκι μπροστά στα άλλα που σκέφτομαι μερικές φορές.

----------


## lenapiatsa

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> καλά αυτό το πρόβλημα δυστυχώς το έχω να φανταστείς δεν παρακολουθώ ταινίες γιατί ταυτίζομαι με τον πρωταγωνιστή και νομίζω πως μπαίνω στην θέση του. έχω δει τον εξορκιστή πάνω από 3 φορές και σκέψου τι συμβαίνει στο μυαλό μου μιλάμε για τρέλα οι πόνοι που νιώθω στην καρδιά είναι παιχνιδάκι μπροστά στα άλλα που σκέφτομαι μερικές φορές.


Μια δοση μαζοχισμου λιγο- πολυ, ολοι εμεις που εχουμε τα ψυχοσωματικα μας,την εχουμε!
Εσυ ομως ρε Λιτσα εισαι οπως μας λες και εχεις δει τον 
εξορκιστη και 3 φορες?!
Και τι ειναι αυτο που σε τρομαζει στον εξορκ..?
Ενα παραμυθακι της πλακας ειναι!
Σταματησε να βλεπεις ο,τι σε τρομαζει και σε κανει να αγωνιας
για καποιο διαστημα!
Επελεξε χαρουμενες,τρυφερες,ευχαρι στες ταινιες.
Κωμωδιουλες!Εργα με happy end!

----------


## nopanic

Την αρρυθμια πως την καταλαβαινουμε ?  :Smile:

----------


## Παστελι

καλα που το ανακαλυψατε αυτο το ποστ?ειναι 2 χρονων οταν ειχα το παλιο νικ νειμ το ειχα ανοιξει.
δεν ξερω για τις αρυθμιες νοπανικ γιατι δεν εχω.ετσι νομιζω :P
καμια φορα νιωθω να χανει εναν χτυπο η καρδια μου,δεν ξερω αν αυτο λεγεται αρυθμιες.

----------


## .lola.

nopanic ειναι σαν &lt; φτερουγισμα σαν χασιμο στο στηθος μεχρι τοστομαχι &gt; καμια φορα δεν ειναι μονο μια αλλα πολες μαζι. σου κοβουν τα ποδια απο το φοβο

----------


## giota

Εκτακτες συστολές τις λένε κολπικές ή κοιλιακές και ως επι το πλείστον προέρχονται απο άγχος.Πραγματικά αν είναι δυο συνεχόμενες μετά αναρωτιέσαι αν ζείς.Ειδικά οι κολπικές είναι τελείως αθώες αλλά σε τρομάζουν.

----------


## Παστελι

κολπικες?εχει αριθμιες και ο κολπος μας?λολολ

----------


## nopanic

Οχι , αλλα απ\'οτι καταλαβα μπορει να μας ελθει κολπος απο αυτες  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## baron1976

psyxoswmatika symptwmata nomizw.na pas se psyxiatro protinw.

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by nopanic_
> Οχι , αλλα απ\'οτι καταλαβα μπορει να μας ελθει κολπος απο αυτες



αχχαχαχ μπορει που ξερεις?

----------


## girl

Πάντως οι πόνοι στην καρδιά μου είπε ο καρδιολόγος οτι δεν σχετίζονται με πρόβλημα καρδιάς (η καρδιά χτυπάει σε πλάτη και αυχένα αλλά και πάλι είσαι μικρή για κάτι τέτοιο και αφού έκανες και τις εξετάσεις no worries) οπότε θα είναι άνχος, τι άλλο, το οποίο οσο το σκέφτεσαι, τόσο το τροφοδοτείς (τα λέω για να τα ακούσω!)

----------


## fisikos

Γεια σας παιδιά,

διάβασα όλα όσα έχουν γραφτεί και θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και εγώ τις εμπειρίες μου, όσον αφορά πόνους στην καρδιά, αρρυθμίες και άλλα ίσως \"ανεξήγητα\" συμπτώματα. Είμαι 30 χρονών και τα τελευταία 12 χρόνια πάσχω από διαταραχή πανικού, έχω περάσει από πάρα πολλά στάδια σε όλο αυτό το διάστημα. Έχω πάει εκατοντάδες φορές στα επείγοντα, έχω κάνει 8 triplex kαρδιάς όπως επίσης και holter ρυθμού. Test κοπώσεως δεν έχω κάνει γιατί γνωρίζω ότι θα ανεβάσω τόσο πολλούς σφυγμούς που δεν πρόκειται να το βγάλω. Το test κοπώσεως περιλαμβάνει 4 στάδια από τρίλεπτα σταδιακής αύξησης της έντασης της άσκησης, δηλαδή σύνολο 12 λεπτά. Σταμάταει αυτόματα αν ο γιατρός παρατηρείσαι αλλοιώσεις στο καρδιογράφημα, σε περίπτωση που αυτός που το κάνει νιώσει πολύ έντονη δυσφορία ή φτάσει το όριο παλμών που είναι 220-την ηλικία (π.χ για κάποιον 20 χρονών 220-20=200 σφύξεις/λεπτό). 

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν είμαι γιατρός και ούτε θέλω να αντικαταστήσω κάποιο γιατρό, απλώς λόγω της χρονιότητας του προβλήματος που έχω, έχω συζητήσει πάρα πολύ με γιατρούς και προσπάθησα να διαβάσω όσο μπορώ, απλά είδα αρκετές απορίες και θεώρησα καλό να προσθέσω και την προσωπική μου εμπειρία.

Καταρχάς καμιά εξέταση από μόνη της δεν \"δείχνει\" ή \"αποκλείει\" κάποιο πρόβλημα, για αυτό οι γιατροί πολλές φορές ζητάνε παραπάνω εξετάσεις, ίσως από ότι θα έπρεπε για λόγους σιγουριάς. Το αναφέρω αυτό γιατί το test κοπώσεως χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως ως εξέταση για την επιβεβαίωση στηθάγχης και στεφανιαίας νόσου (είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο κάποιος νέος σε ηλικία 20 ετών να έχει στεφανιαία, βουλωμένες αρτηρίες δηλαδή). Το υπηρεχοκαρδιογράφημα δείχνει τυχόν ανωμαλίες της καρδιάς (που είναι και τα κυριότερα καρδιολογικά προβλήματα που μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος νέος, τα υπόλοιπα έρχονται με την πάροδο του χρόνου) και από τη στιγμη που ο υπέρηχος καρδιάς είναι φυσιολογικός (δεν υπάρχει κάποια συγγενής καρδιοπάθεια) τότε η σκέψη για καρδιολογικό πρόβλημα σε νέους πρέπει να αρχίσει να απομακρύνεται. Για τη διερεύνηση αρρυθμιών η καλύτερη εξέταση είναι το 24ωρο ή 48ώρο holter...είναι ένα μικρό μηχανηματάκι που το φοράει κάποιος στο στήθος για 24 ή 48 ώρες και κάνει συνεχές καρδιογράφημα, ώστε να πιάσει τυχόν αρρυθμίες. Και εγώ όσο το φορούσα (αλλά και τώρα πολύ συχνά νιώθω ότι έχω αρρυθμίες) ένιωθα να έχω πολλές αρρυθμίες, ένα αίσθημα ότι μου κόβεται η ανάσα λόγω κάτι σαν κόμπος στο λαιμό και διάφορα άλλα παράξενα καρδιολογικά συμπτώματα, αλλά όταν το ανέλυσε ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι είναι φυσιολογικό. Συνεπώς όλα τα συμπτώματα είναι και υποκειμενικά (πόσο βαρύτητα τα δίνουμε). Από εκεί και πέρα καλό είναι για να αποκλείσει κάποιος εντελώς κάποια οργανική πάθηση να κάνει και ένα έλεγχο για το θυροειδή...και ασφαλώς ότι άλλο μπορεί να του προτείνει ο γιατρός του. Μετά από αυτά θα πρέπει κάποιος να προσπαθήσει όσο μπορεί να αποβάλει το φόβο για το μήπως υπάρχει κάτι (από προσωπική εμπειρία γνωρίζω ότι είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο) και να δουλέψει πάνω στο το τι έχει προκαλέσει αυτά τα συμπτώματα. 

Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα, και σε καμιά περίπτωση μη θεωρείτε όσα έγραψα ως απόλυτα...πάντα να συζητάτε με το γιατρό σας, άλλωστε και η βάση της γνωσιακής/συμπεριφορικής θεραπείας που θεωρείται ως η κυριότερη αντιμετώπιση του άγχους/πανικού αυτό το πράγμα είναι...γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει και ποιοι μηχανισμοί το προκαλούν και στη συνέχεια σταδιακά μαθαίνω να το αντιμετωπίζω, με σταδιακή έκθεση σε στρεσσογόνα ερεθίσματα σε συνδυασμό με τεχνικές χαλάρωσεις, κυρίως αναπνοή, αλλά και θετικές σκέψεις

----------


## Giorgos4

Προχθες με επιασε για ενα ολοκληρο 24ωρο συνεχομενη αρρυθμια. νομιζα οτι θα πεθανω. πηγα στο νοσοκομειο και αφου μου κανανε καρδιογραφημα και ακτινογραφια θωρακος μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι προβλημα της καρδιας και οτι κατα περιοδους συμβαινει σε αρκετους ανθρωπους. πριν λιγο καιρο ειχα κανει και τριπλεξ καρδιας και ηταν φυσιολογικο. ετσι γυρισα σπιτι και σιγα σιγα το συμπτωμα σταματησε. δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ακομα τι ηταν αυτο που προκαλεσε τοσο επιμονη αρρυθμια και για τοσο μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα. δεν ειχα ξανακουσει κατι τετοιο. φοβηθηκα παρα πολυ. και ακομα φοβαμαι. πηγα και εκανα και εξεταση για θυρεοειδη και περιμενω τα αποτελεσματα. δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να κανω κι αλλες εξετασεις. οι γιατροι μου λενε οτι αυτες που εχω κανει ειναι αρκετες και οτι δεν φαινεται να εχει προβλημα η καρδια μου. αναρωτιεμαι παντως αν πρεπει να βαλω και χολτερ που δεν το εχω κανει..

----------


## polina

Μην ανυσειχεισ για τιποτα δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις καμια εξεταση ολα ειναι απο το αγχοσ κ την στεναχωρια.....ψυχοσοματικα. ...μην τα δινεις σημασια κ μη τα φοβασαι κ θα εξαφανιστουν........ :Big Grin:

----------


## giota

και εγώ το ίδιο πιστεύω το άγχος φταίει έχω πιεί χάπια για τη αρρυθμία είχα πάει σ\'ενα μήνα 3 φορές σε καρδιολόγο και να σου πω ότι με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά μου πέρασαν και οι συστολές και οι ταχυπαλμίες,Σωματοποιείτα  το άγχος και εμφανίζονται αυτές οι διαταραχές είναι τα καμπανάκια που λέμε το σώμα με αυτόν τον τρόπο σου μιλά

----------


## polina

κ εγω παλια ειχα παει στον καρδιολογο κ τσαμπα αγχονομουν τιποτα δεν ειχα.....απλα εχουμε φοβια με τισ αρωστιεσ κ μασ μπαινουν στο μυαλο λανθασμενεσ σκεψεις....για ολα φταιει το αγχοσ τα νευρα κ οι στεναχωριες.πρεπει να γινουμε λιγο αναισθητοι οπως ολοι οι αλοι που τους βλεπεις ειναι αναισθητοι κ δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα υγειας :Smile:

----------


## bana

Γεια σας παιδια,

Ειμαι καινουργια στο site και το βρηκα κατα τυχη ενω εκανα ερευνα σχετικα με το inderal.Εχω ακριβως κι εγω τα ιδια συμπτωματα αρρυθμιες,ζαλαδες,παυσης της καρδιας και τετοια πραγματα.Στον καρδιολογο παω εδω και 7 χρονια μονιμος με καινουργια προβληματα που δημιουργω με το κεφαλι μου.Ξεκινησα με τσιμπηματα και πονους εντονους ωσπου πηγα και μου ειπε οτι ολα αυτα ειναι καθαρα απο το ανχος,μυοσκελετικα και να σταματησω να ασχολουμε.Το μονο που μου βρηκε ειναι ενα μηδαμινο φυσημα το οποιο το εχουν λεει το 95%.Ειναι τελειως ακινδυνο και οτι το εχω απο τοτε που γεννηθηκα.

Πανικος τι ηταν να μου πει οτι εχω φυσημα το εκανα θριλερ.απο τοτε ξεκινησε ολο το αρνητικο σταδιο της ζωης μου.Δημιουργησα αρρωστοφοβια σε απιστευτο βαθμο.Σκεφτητε οτι δεν παω διακοπες σε μερος αν δεν υπαρχει κοντα νοσοκομειο.Τελος παντων για να μην πολυλογω.Πριν 3 χρονια κι ενω ετρεχα για να προλαβω το μετρο την ωρα που εκατσα ενιωσα για πρωτη φορα την καρδια μου να χτυπα ακανονιστα και να χανω παλμους πολυ εντονα.Εκανα καρδιογραφημα,triplex,εβαλα holter ολα μια χαρα απλα εμφανιζω εκτακτες συστολες υπερκοιλιακες τις οποιες ειπε ο γιατρος τις εμφανιζουν οι περισσοτεροι.Αυτο που με τρομαζει ιδιαιτερα ειναι μην μου συμβει κατι οταν ειμαι με κοσμο.Εχω κουραστει παρα πολυ και ειλικρινα εχει αλλαξει παρα πολυ τον τροπο ζωης μου.Εχω και αλλες απιστευτα πολλες φοβιες!

Ειμαι 29 χρονων και κουραστικα απο τα 22 μου να παιδευομαι τοσο πολυ.Απο τον φοβο μου μην μου συμβει κατι σταματησα την γυμναστικη,το κολυμπι,τρεξιμο,χορο....τα παντα!!!!

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ που με ακουσατε κι ελπιζω να μην εγινα κουραστικη απλως χρειαζομαι βοηθεια και δεν θελω να παω σε ψυχολογο αν και οι δικοι μου ανθρωποι μου λενε να παω.Μονο ο αντρας μου δεν συμφωνει,μπορω λεει να το πολεμησω μονη μου με την δυναμη που εχω μεσα μου και δεν το ξερω.Σας παρακαλω πειτε μου νιωθει και καποιος αλλος σαν να σταματαει η καρδια του ακομα και σε φασεις ηρεμιας?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Sofaki

Μπάνα μου καλωσήρθες! Για μένα εφόσον δεν κατάφερες τοσα χρόνια να το πολεμήσεις μόνη σου πήγαινε σε εναν ψυχολόγο... Είναι κρίμα να ταλαιπωρείσαι!!!

----------


## giota

Εγώ και πολλοί άλλοι εδώ στο φόρουμ.Εχουμε κάνει όλες τις εξετάσεις έχω και εγώ φύσημα κατά περιόδους έκτακτες συστολές που καμμιά φορά είναι τόσο έντονες ή η μια μετά την άλλη και μετά προσπαθούσα να συνειδητοποιήσω αν ζούσα ή είχε σταματήσει η καρδιά μου.Επινα και εγώ ένα περόμοιο χάπι με το ιντεράλ αλλά αποδείχθηκε ότι με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά μου σταμάτησαν.Είναι λόγω άγχους και διαπίστωσα ότι κατά την διάρκεια που περνούσα μια περίοδο έντονου στρες δεν είχα τόσο έντονο πρόβλημα και γινόταν βασανιστικό όταν περνούσε η μπόρα σε φάση που προσπαθούσα να ηρεμήσω.Σε όλους τα ίδια έχουν πεί οι γιατροί αρα πρέπει να είναι έτσι τα πράγματα οπότε μην φοβάσαι.όνο πριν κάποια επέμβαση ή πριν τον οδοντίατρο καλό να παίρνεις προληπτικά αντιβίωση συνήθως amoxil την δόση θα σου την πεί ο γιατρός γιατί είναι ισχυρή

----------


## bana

Αχ κοριτσια σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!Ενιωσα πολυ ομορφα που απαντησατε!!

Ναι σε ευχαριστω Γιωτα μου το γνωριζω ηδη για το amoxil(σιγα μην μου ξεφευγε),απλα εχω τρομερο φοβο που κανει αυτες τις παυσεις η καρδια μου.Δεν εχω παρει ποτε κανενα χαπι ουτε καν ηρεμιστικο,απλα σημερα το απογευμα πηρα τηλεφωνο τον καρδιολογο να του πω οτι για αλλη μια φορα με επιασε αυτο και μου ειπε να παρω inderal.Αν και να σας πω την αληθεια δεν θελω γιατι φοβαμαι.

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι περασε 1 χρονο πολυ περιεργο,προετοιμασια του γαμου μου,παντρευτηκα,στο τραπεζι του γαμου πεθανε ο παππους μου και μετα απο λιγες μερες μετα τον γαμο εμαθα οτι ειμαι εγκυος και ενω ημουν 1,5 μηνων απεβαλα....

Και μετα απο ολα αυτα εχω κολλησει ακομα περισσοτερο με τους φοβους μου...Εκει που καταφερνω και τους διωχνω μετα απο λιγο γυρνανε ακομα ποιο δυνατοι!

----------


## Ακροβατης

K εγω καποια τσιμπηματα στην καρδια και νιωθω την καρδια να χτυπαει προς τα εξω αριστερα.δηλαδη οταν την πιανω εκει αριστερα οντως χτυπαει σαν βγαινει προς τα εξω ειναι περιεργο.τοκαρδιογραφημα ειναι ενταξει ,φυσιμα εχω μονο εκ γενετης αλλα ειναι αθωο.το αγχος μας φταιει :Frown:

----------


## giota

Το πολύ πολύ να πάρεις λίγο ιντεραλ εγώ έπαιρνα το τενορμιν και σε πολύ έντονη φάση το ριθμοντάν.Πάντως πιο αποτελεσματικό για μένα ήταν το αντικαταθλιπτικό αλλά εσύ με λίγο βοήθεια θα ηρεμήσεις.Πάρε ότι σου πει ο γιατρόε για λίγες μέρες και θα σου περάσουν.Αν σου πω ότι την πρώτη συστολή την έπαθα μόλις τελείωσα την πέμπτη δημοτικού.Είχα περάσει κάποιο στρες τότε και σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας μάλιστα παραθερίζαμε αισθάνθηκα ότι σταμάτησε η καρδιά μου και άρχισα να φωνάζω.Μετά τα 32 άρχισε το πανηγύρι τώρα είμαι 50 κάνω ενα τρίπλεξ κάθε 2 χρόνια μην φοβάσαι και εγώ έτρεμα αλλά μετά απο τόσες εξετάσεις και διαφορετικούς γιατρούς ηρέμησα.Το πάθαινε και η κόρη μου στις εξεταστικές είναι καθαρά απο άγχος

----------


## [email protected]

Λες και ειμαι εσυ μονο οτι ειμαι 32. Ακριβως τα ιδια σε ολα...

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Αχχ βρε παιδια,πριν δυο μερες πηγα στην καρδιολογο(ειχα να παω ενα χρονο)και στον υπερηχο ειδε οτι η καρδια μου δεν εχει καποιο προβλημα.Εγω γιατι καθημερινα βασανιζομαι απο πονακια & τσιμπιματα?????Για αρρυθμιες...δεν το συζητω.....με το τσουβαλι!!Τα εχει καποιος αλλος αυτα τα τσιμπηματα & τα πονακια σε καθημερινη βαση?????ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ,ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sakis-d

καλησμερα σε ολους (ειμαι νεος στο φορουμ) και εγω σημερα πηγα σε καρδιολογο ΡΑΝΗ για τον λογο οτι ειχα τσιμπιματα σαν να με καρφοναν με μαχαιρι και μαζι εχανα σφυγμους (τους ενιωθα και στο λαιμο και στο στομαχι) και μαζι με αυτα ειχα και δυσπνοια.πραγματικα ειναι απο το ανχος και τις σκεψεις που κανουμε.εχουμε φοβο μην το παθουμε και μας χτυπαει εκει.αν φοβομασταν πχ για αρθριτιδα θα νιοθαμε να πονανε ολες οι αρθροσεις μας  :Smile:  πραγματικα ειναι κατι δυσκολο να το ξεπερασεις αλλα πρεπει.αντε να δουμε ομως πως θα τα καταφερουμε γιατι χανουμε τζαμπα τις ομορφες στιγμες.

----------


## Ian

Καλησπερα και απο μενα! Τι θα σας πω και εγω? μια απο τα ιδια,αγχος πολυ, πανικος, τσιμπιματα στην καρδια, πλακωμα στο στηθος, δυσπνοια, ενοχληση στο αριστερο χερι, δυσπνοια ακομα και οταν σηκωνω το αριστερο μου χερι, φοβος οταν ειναι να κανω γυμναστικη για το μην παθω ταχυπαλμια και σταματησει η καρδια μου και οοοολα τα αλλα που λετε και εσεις... ολοι τα ιδια εχουμε και ολοι τα ιδια σκεφτομαστε, μηπως ο γιατρος εκανε λαθος? εκανα προσφατα 1000 εξετασεις για την καρδια λογω μιας πολυ εντονης ταχυπαλμιας που με επιασε οταν ημουν εξω, αλλα οι εξετασεις ολες πεντακαθαρες... μπορω να γινω και μαραθωνοδρομος, αλλα οταν παω να τρεξω πεφτω στο μισολεπτο... Αγχος αγχος αγχος (ειμαι αγοραφοβικος, αρρωστοφοβικος, και πασχω και απο κοινωνικη φοβια.... τι αλλο θελω για να καταλαβω οτι ολα αυτα τα δημιουργει το αγχος??)

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Lan,κι εγω εχω περασει πολλα με την καρδια,αρρυθμια,τσιμπηματα ,σφυξιμο,πλακωμα,πονακια..... ...οι εξετασεις ολες εδειχναν αγχος.....αλλα το σκατομυαλο αφου το ξερει,δεν λεει να διωξει τον φοβο οτι θα παθουμε κατι κακο την ωρα που εμφανιζονται ολα αυτα......

----------


## afroxilanthi

geia sas k apo mena..eimai kainoyrgia edw..h dikh moy istoria einai ligo poly san esas..synexeia nomizw oti kati exw..ayto to kairo nomizw oti exw thema me thn kardia mou..niwthw ena periergo pragma panw apo to aristero moy sthhthos..kati san piesh san piasimo..san na exw xtuphsei k me ponaei..den xerw pws alliws na to perigrapsw..me to pou me pianei auto na kai oi taxukardies k o panikos k ola mazi..exw kanei elegxo gia thn kardia mou me oles tiw exetaseis prin apo 5 xronia peripou ( eimai 23 xronwn) k htane ola mia xra ..agxos mou eipe o giatros.. k prin apo ligo kairo peripou 7-8 mhnes ekana ena kardiografhma k exetaseis aimatos k ola mia xara..alla den mporw na stamathsw na skeftomai oti kati exw...eixe kanenas kati paromoio me mena??????????????????????? ua me vohthhsoun polu ta sxolia sas!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## thomas98

> geia sas k apo mena..eimai kainoyrgia edw..h dikh moy istoria einai ligo poly san esas..synexeia nomizw oti kati exw..ayto to kairo nomizw oti exw thema me thn kardia mou..niwthw ena periergo pragma panw apo to aristero moy sthhthos..kati san piesh san piasimo..san na exw xtuphsei k me ponaei..den xerw pws alliws na to perigrapsw..me to pou me pianei auto na kai oi taxukardies k o panikos k ola mazi..exw kanei elegxo gia thn kardia mou me oles tiw exetaseis prin apo 5 xronia peripou ( eimai 23 xronwn) k htane ola mia xra ..agxos mou eipe o giatros.. k prin apo ligo kairo peripou 7-8 mhnes ekana ena kardiografhma k exetaseis aimatos k ola mia xara..alla den mporw na stamathsw na skeftomai oti kati exw...eixe kanenas kati paromoio me mena??????????????????????? ua me vohthhsoun polu ta sxolia sas!!!!




και εγώ εχω το ίδιο θέμα εδώ και λίγες μέρες μάλλον λόγο στεναχώριας είναι ή λόγο άγχους.
δεν νομίζω ότι είναι καρδιακό πρόβλημα ειδικά στην ηλικία μας (είμαι κοντά στην ηλικία σου. )

----------


## thomas98

> geia sas k apo mena..eimai kainoyrgia edw..h dikh moy istoria einai ligo poly san esas..synexeia nomizw oti kati exw..ayto to kairo nomizw oti exw thema me thn kardia mou..niwthw ena periergo pragma panw apo to aristero moy sthhthos..kati san piesh san piasimo..san na exw xtuphsei k me ponaei..den xerw pws alliws na to perigrapsw..me to pou me pianei auto na kai oi taxukardies k o panikos k ola mazi..exw kanei elegxo gia thn kardia mou me oles tiw exetaseis prin apo 5 xronia peripou ( eimai 23 xronwn) k htane ola mia xra ..agxos mou eipe o giatros.. k prin apo ligo kairo peripou 7-8 mhnes ekana ena kardiografhma k exetaseis aimatos k ola mia xara..alla den mporw na stamathsw na skeftomai oti kati exw...eixe kanenas kati paromoio me mena??????????????????????? ua me vohthhsoun polu ta sxolia sas!!!!




και εγώ εχω το ίδιο θέμα εδώ και λίγες μέρες μάλλον λόγο στεναχώριας είναι ή λόγο άγχους.
δεν νομίζω ότι είναι καρδιακό πρόβλημα ειδικά στην ηλικία μας (είμαι κοντά στην ηλικία σου. )
μην ανησυχείς καθόλου.

----------


## afroxilanthi

k egw to idio pisteuw...h alhtheia einai pws to teleutaio kairo eimai polu agxwmenh k den kanw ta pragmata pou me euxaristoun..asto kalo pia den exoume tipota k xalame xwris logw thn zwh mas ( ta lew gia na ta akousw k egw)  :Smile:

----------


## thomas98

> k egw to idio pisteuw...h alhtheia einai pws to teleutaio kairo eimai polu agxwmenh k den kanw ta pragmata pou me euxaristoun..asto kalo pia den exoume tipota k xalame xwris logw thn zwh mas ( ta lew gia na ta akousw k egw)


πες τα και γω χρειάζεται να τα ακούω :Smile:

----------


## afroxilanthi

ta lew alla katavathow den ta pisteuw.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ti na kanoume mpora einai k tha perasei k auto k meta tha vroume allo na asxoloumaste..

----------


## Ian

28 ειμαι και εγω, μην φοβαστε... ολα απο το αγχος ειναι.. οταν καποιος τα νιωθει αυτα, κανει εξετασεις σιγουρευεται οτι ολα δουλευουν καλα, και μετα ηρεμια, χωρις αγχος και ακομα και αν νιωθεις τα πονακια, ακομα και να λες τωρα σταματαει η καρδια μου, μια βαθεια ανασα και συνεχιζεις.... δεν εχεις τιποτα.... ολα ειναι στο μυαλο σου.(τα λεω ολα αυτα για να τα ακουω και εγω). Μεχρι προχτες που ειχα να παραδωσω μια σημαντικη εργασια καθε μερα νομιζα οτι θα σταματησει η καρδια μου, με το ζορι ανεπνεα... πονος αριστερα ελιωνα στην καρεκλα.... αλλα μολις την παρεδωσα, αλλος ανθρωπος περασαν ολα.. ειναι δυνατον? και ξερω οτι οταν θα ερθει η ωρα να δωσω μαθημα παλι τα ιδια θα νιωθω... γιατι? ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ... ΟΥΣΤ ΑΓΧΟΟΟΟΟΟΣ

----------


## afroxilanthi

xaxaxaxa dikio exeis!!!k egw shmera phga gia mpanaki xalarwsa sth ualassa ta afhsa ola pisw k eimai mia xara ...ax ayto to atimo to agxos ti mporei na mas kanei!!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ.ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΕΧΩ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΟ ΣΑΙΤ, ΑΛΛΑ ΟΙ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΕΣ ΜΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΕΦΕΡΑΝ ΕΔΩ.ΟΙ ΠΑΛΜΟΙ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ 150. ΣΤΑ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΗΞΕΡΑΝ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΟΝΟΜΑ,ΟΙ ΠΟΝΟΙ, ΤΟ ΠΝΙΞΙΜΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΙΜΟ ...ΚΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΕΙΝΑ ΕΓΚΥΟΣ ΣΤΟ 2 ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΑΓΧΩΝΟΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΧΑΣΤΗΚΑ,ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΡΙΜΑΔΕΣ ΟΙ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΝ.ΝΙΩΘΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΟΤΙ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΧΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑΝ ΠΑΛΜΟ.ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ, ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΤΟ ΝΙΩΘΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ.ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΑΓΧΩΔΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ..<<ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΚ..ΙΔΕΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ..ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ..>>ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΣΟ ΛΕΞΟΤΑΝΙΛ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ Ο ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΗΡΕΜΩ ΚΑΠΩΣ.ΕΙΜΑΙ 29 ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ 4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΜΕ ΦΟΒΙΕΣ,ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ(ΕΚΟΨΑ ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟ,ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΟ)ΟΧΙ ΠΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΚΟ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΖΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΟΠΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ Η ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ,..ΘΕΛΩ ΠΧ. ΝΑ ΧΟΡΕΨΩ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΑ, ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΩ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΑΙΒΕΙ Η ΠΙΕΣΗ.ΠΑΙΖΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΥΝΗΓΗΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΡΕΚΟΡ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΓΚΑΛΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΙΕΣΟΜΕΤΡΟ.ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΨΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΧΩ ΣΤΑ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΑ.ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ...ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ..............

----------

